# Electrical issue



## Akina1983 (12 mo ago)

1995 Nissan 200sx SE 1.6l Hello everyone! I currently have a problem with a few electrical components. I’ve already swapped my battery out for a fresh one. Currently my car is able to start like normal but my turn signals, tachometer, ac, radiator fans, brake light, and radio have no power at all. That also includes the port for the OBD-2 sensor and dash lights. I am able to turn on my lights and it doesn’t dim or anything. I was able to move my car back and forth like normal. I was able to test my battery and it holds just under 12.2 volts basically 12.1-12.2 but it only jumps up to 12.3 when my car turns on. I assume this might be an alternator problem but I don’t know. I’ve checked a bunch of fuses and none of them are burnt as well. Currently looking for help on this because this is my daily driver lol.

Battery I have is 24F-E CCA 585 CCA @ 32°F 720 and reserve capacity of 100.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A properly working charging system puts out about *13.2 to 15.0 volts*, but this is a general spec, and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. *A battery should have a static charge of 12.3-12.8 volts with the engine shut off*. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. If a vehicle is not charging properly and the battery is good, the first thing to do is to turn the ignition switch to the "ON" position without starting the engine and make sure the charging system warning light is operating. If the bulb is burnt out, the charging system will not charge. If the bulb is OK but still does not illuminate, the circuit must be tested. If the warning lamp does illuminate, then the next thing to check is to make sure the circuit between the battery positive post, or fusible link, to the connection in back of the alternator is good. On Nissans, this will be a thick (approx. 10 gauge) wire to the "BAT" post on the back of the alternator. It's not uncommon for this wire to get corroded and burn up, creating resistance in the circuit. So, before assuming an alternator is bad, make sure this circuit is good and battery voltage is getting to the alternator. It's also important to make sure the alternator belt is tight and not slipping and the battery connections are clean and tight.

When replacing electrical components such as alternators, starters and distributors, fuel injectors and sensors, always replace with new or reman'd Nissan OEM components; aftermarket components generally don't last long, don't work right and many times are DOA.


----------

